
You're doing mixed reality wrong - sp332
https://medium.com/@blinkpop/youre-doing-mixed-reality-wrong-d32aa54ae8af
======
sp332
More detail on the "Office of the Future" [http://elevr.com/the-office-of-the-
future/](http://elevr.com/the-office-of-the-future/)

More examples of the Studio paradigm [http://elevr.com/studio-metaphor-an-
embodied-software-paradi...](http://elevr.com/studio-metaphor-an-embodied-
software-paradigm/)

And a lot more theory on the three scales [http://elevr.com/the-three-
scales/](http://elevr.com/the-three-scales/)

